# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Kush jam une?

## Klajdi03

Te dashur anetare!
Te dashur lexues!

Ashtu sikurse miliona e miliona njerez para jush, edhe ju do ti kini bere vetes pyetje te tilla, si keto: Kush jam une? Cili eshte kuptimi i jetes sime?  Une nuk do perpiqem fare te jap pergjigje reth ketyre pyetjeve sepse e dua jeten shume, gjithnje duke mos pasur nevoje qe ajo te kete ndonje kuptim. 

Une kam qene nje anetar aktiv ketu ne forumi por kam qene me pushime ne Shqiperi per nje kohe te gjate dhe kjo ka qene arsyeja kryesore qe une kam qene aktiv. E ndjeva me te vertete mungesen e forumit sepse ju te gjithe jeni perpjekur qe te paraqesni mundesisht sa me shume material te ri dhe ne nje forme qe te jete i dobishem per te gjithe ne. Kete mund ta quaj nje kontribut modest qe po jepni per ngritjen e botes tone shpirterore, kaq e nevojshme per kohen dhe problemet qe po kalojme...

Jemi te ndergjegjshem se shkrime te nje natyre te tille kerkojne perpjekje te shumta dhe bashkepunim. Une shpresoj se ky bashkepunim ne te ardhmen nuk do te mbetet vetem ne kuadrin e veretjeve e propozimeve, por nepermjet pergatitjes te pjeseve te vecanta te rubrikave te ndryshme. Do te isha mirenjohes nese do te ndihmonit ne kete menyre.

Ja dhe fotot

Me respekt: 
Klajdi

----------


## White_Angel

*Welcome Back KLAJDI!* 

Te uroj mireseardhjen mesa po shoh qenkam e para. Te uroj caste sa me te mira ketu midis nesh si dikur kur ju keni pas qene anetar aktiv.




Respekte White_Angel

----------


## <LeDiA_LiCiOuZ>

mire se erdhe
kalofsh bukur.

----------


## StormAngel

Mire se vjen serish ketu  :shkelje syri: 
Shpresoj qe do ia kalosh sa me mire.

----------


## Nice_Boy

Mire se erdhe. Uroj te kalofesh sa me mire ktu . fat dhe lumturi ne jet sepse vertet eshte shum Forum I mire.

Gjith te mirat

----------


## ice_storm

e prune prap kaptinen 

hajd se bukur do ja kalojm por ishalla skena keqkuptime prap lool jks

----------


## Davius

Mire se na vjen i nderuar
Caste te kendshem nen shoqerimin tone...
TAke Care...

----------


## Piranha

mire se vini perseri ne forum klajdi03.....
befsh qejf......  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dito

*WELCOME BACK*

----------


## Flori

Mo fshatar se qeke se bo nona po hajt se te gjith si ti jena po nuk i qesim ashtu fotot :P
Mir se erdhe pra ja kalofsh mir  :buzeqeshje: 



_FLoRI_

----------


## Klajdi03

Duke perfituar nga rasti dua te falenderoj te gjitha ata/ato qe e mirepriten kthimin tim dhe te gjitha ata qe nuk e mirepriten.

----------


## Kercovare

Mire se erdhe klajdi argetim te kendshem 
kalofsh bukur  ne  mesin Tone

----------


## Klajdi03

T'ia bejme edhe ne njer bam pa si te behet

----------


## MiLaNiStE

mir se na gjete lal bofsh qef

klejzi vetlla vet

----------


## selina_21

Mile se eldhe Klajdi03 
kalofsh sa me bukur...Klajdi03

----------


## InF-Sm[0]keR

Mire se erdhe ja kalofsh mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nocturnal

Eshte nder i madh qe nje nder forumistat e vjeter rikthehet ne gjirin tone. Sidomos ne vecanti per mua sepse je nder Pogradecaret e pakte ne forum sigurisht dhe patrioti im.  Diskutime te mbara  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Besarti22

Ma hoqe truni fare ti o njeri. Prape e solle koken ne forumi, ishe mire e bukur ne Shqiperi. Ec ec se edhe ketu ne dime si ta shijojme jeten. Hajd shifena se shpejti plako

----------


## TiLoNcE

shum mir bone qe u ktheve prap,kalofsh mir

----------


## Klajdi03

Kercovare, Milaniste, Selina_21, InF-SmokeR, Nocturnal, Besarti22, Tironce_TR  faleminderit te gjitheve per mikpritjen...

----------

